# Creaking fisher LD



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

OK, I know its a lube issue but I can't nail it down.

When I rasise my plow to the top, I get a creaking in the last 6: of travel. 

I greased every joint and its still there.

Any ideas on lubng or friction points??

It's a minutemount--only plowed a coulpe of storms last yr. Everything works fine, just the infernal creak!!!! :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## jvcski (Feb 7, 2003)

i had the same trouble with my Fisher 7'6" and my problem was the triangle lift angle i'm not sure exactly what its called the yellow thing haha  my suggestion would be to put some grease where that pivots it worked for me.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

thanks jvcski :waving: 



I greased the "triangle" and also the top piston pin. It didn't improve the situation but I feel better that every moving joint has some grease!!


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Metal to metal, even with grease you will get creaking in the lift chain, chain to hook etc. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Flipper said:


> Metal to metal, even with grease you will get creaking in the lift chain, chain to hook etc. Nothing to worry about.


Have you tried to have someone work the hoist while you listen to see where it is coming from and have you lube where there lift chain attaches to A frame with Ubolts and made sure those bolts are tight?


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Tarkus,

I think you got it!!!!

Although the U bolts are tight on the A frame, one side of the chain was slightly twisted. I just twisted it about 1/10 turn and now its quiet as a church mouse!!

Thanks a bunch, this was driving me nuts!! And because it was such a small change from normal, it didn't even appear out of whack!

Thanks! I owe you a beer!!  :waving:


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Kramer said:


> Tarkus,
> 
> I think you got it!!!!
> 
> ...


Good deal, glad to be of service. I kinda suspected something like that as it is easily over looked and stress changes on it as A frame goes through its arc. I like a quiet plow too. What kind of "Toy" or import do you have it on?


----------

